# Presentation Photos



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)




----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

breosola (air dried beef, much like a proscuitto only lean beef) wrapped around bread sticks
sungold tomato tartlets, topped with a drop of evo and a tiny basil leaf along side the tomato half for garnish.  These are labor intensive but have a WOW affect.

What photos do you have to share?

You can easily add them to your post by pressing the box with the mountains & sun right above where the reply post is located.


----------

